# Non-stop blues scale run



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This is a great exercise. The purpose is just to get your fingers "to go". No phrasing is present here; just a stream of notes to get your fingers to be able to keep going. Naturally, you should combine this exercise with real phrasing and some rests, of course. I like to practice this way for a while, then when my fingers can "go", I start focusing on real phrasing and melodic lines.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great exercise for putting the 5 positions into context. Great one Robert. Nice playing.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

This is one of your best yet Robert. A great practice piece, and also a good tool to easily get from one place to another while improvising.


----------

